# Aquascapes Australia



## jho51e (Jan 19, 2005)

I would like to invite fellow Aussies who are into planted aquaria to register at http://aquascapes.bryght.net/.

It is a new community aimed at pulling together Aussies with the same interest: planted aquaria. It is still in its infancy so feel free to stop by and look around.

So why not check it out and register. The more the merrier!


----------

